# LazarBlast Doubles - 40k event



## Aftermath

Aftermath Gaming Club Norwich is going to be running their first 40k doubles tournament on Sunday 4th August 2013. Tickets cost £30 per team with a minimum of £10 per ticket going towards the prize fund. 

LazarBlast doubles will be a 2000pt tournament using a single FOC. The rules pack and ticketing information can be found here:

http://www.aftermath-tournament.co.uk

Scroll down in the coming soon section to find the LazarBlast info.

Our Singles event sold out before i had a chance to post about it on here and was a huge success back in February. So we have decided to have a doubles tournament.

The Singles event had £90 worth of GW prizes and we expect to double this for this event. There are also Trophies/certificates given out to the winners. We have engraved souvenir dice for everyone that enters.

We have been running tournaments since 2007 and are well known for the friendly atmosphere at all our tournaments.

The club policy is that the only way to guarantee a ticket is to buy one however if you are interested in coming please say so . If you have any questions not covered in the rules pack on the website then please ask.


Paid Up Entrants
Alan Jaggs & Tim Read
Andy Bedlam & Luke Johnson
Giles reader & ?????
Mark Underwood & Darren Chapman

Interested
James Coppin
Will Grealy
Ricky King
Steve Jessop
Chris Price


----------



## camillobenso

Thanks for sharing information,your information increase my knowledge.Your information very helpful for me.


----------

